# WAGO SPS Schaltschrankgröße/Feldverteiler



## papan (30 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich plane derzeit mein EFH per WAGO SPS zu steuern.

Meine Planung sieht derzeit vor, die SPS selbst im Technikraum  unterzubringen. Um die Leitungswege jedoch so kurz wie möglich zu halten  möchte ich einnen Feldverteiler in der Speiß mittels Feldbuskoppler  anbinden. Jedoch sind hier die Platzverhältnisse eher beschränkt. 

Folgende Funktionen habe ich geplant welche über die Spieß gesteuert werden sollen:

-  Steuerung von 23 Rollos
- Steuerung von 4 Dachfenstern mit Rollo
- ca. 25 schaltbare Stromkreise per Relais 
- 15x Licht per Relais
- 10x Licht über Dali
- Unterdruckwächter für Dunstabzug und Lüftung


Reichen eurer Einschätzung nach ca. 240 TE um FI, LS, Feldbuskoppler und Relais unterzubringen?
Angedacht wäre ein Hager Feldverteiler mit 4  und 5 Feldern (650x1300) unter der Decke anzubringen.

Vielen Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

papan


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2020)

Was soll in den Technikraum und was soll in die Speiß?

Wie werden die Taster für Licht und Rollos beschaltet?


----------



## papan (30 Dezember 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. In den Technikraum soll Zähler, Multimedia und sonstiges, da dort genügend Platz ist.

In die Speiß soll die Steuerung/der Feldbuskoppler für 

-  Steuerung von 23 Rollos
- Steuerung von 4 Dachfenstern mit Rollo
- ca. 25 schaltbare Stromkreise per Relais 
- 15x Licht per Relais
- 10x Licht über Dali
- Unterdruckwächter für Dunstabzug und Lüftung

und die dazugehörigen Taster insgesamt ca. 80 Eingänge. Die Taster sollen über 24V auf 16-DI-Karten laufen.


Dankeschön.


----------



## papan (30 Dezember 2020)

Dankeschön...


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2020)

Ich hab meine Taster (Gira SPS-Taster 2003100) über Ein- und Ausgänge angeschlossen.
Würde ich nicht mehr machen. KNX ist erschwinglich geworden und spart immens an Verdrahtungsaufwand.

Von Wago und Relais im Hager Schrank bin ich eigentlich gar kein so großer Fan.
Weder die SPS noch die Relais sind für den Verteilungseinbau gedacht.
Ich finde einen normalen Schaltschrank von z.B Rittal deutlich besser und flexibler.
Du hast mehr Freiheit bei der Einteilung. Aber das ist letztlich persönliche Vorliebe.


Ich vermute mal, dass du alle deine Stromkreise auf Reihenklemmen auflegen willst.
Da wird eine Reihe grob überschlagen bei einem 650er Schrank nicht reichen.
Knapp 100 Relais brauchen auch Platz. Nimm bitte nicht die schmalen 6,3mm Relais.
Die sind für Rolladen nur bedingt geeignet. Die 6 bzw. 10A gelten nur bei ohmscher Last.
FI und LS brauchen auch noch Platz

Aus dem hohlen Bauch raus und mit pi mal Daumen multipliziert könnte es eng werden.
Mach mal lieber eine Detailplanung bevor du kaufst.


----------



## papan (30 Dezember 2020)

Dankeschön. Das ist eben mein Problem. Das wäre der angedachte Schrank Hager Schrank, univers, IP44/II, 
Höhe  650x Breite1300x205mm, leer


----------



## Ratoncito (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

denke mal darüber nach, Stromstossschalter statt Relais zu verwenden. Und prüfe, ob die von Dir angedachten Relais eventuell nur mit Abstand verbaut werden dürfen, wenn sie mit 100% Einschaltdauer verwendet werden. Auch wenn ein Relais nur ca. 3 bis 4 Watt verbraucht kommt bei der Menge schon etwas zusammen. Bei den aktuellen Strompreisen kostet 1 Watt bei 24 Stunden pro Tag im Jahr etwa 2,50 €. Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist.

Auch bei den Tastern kann man sparen. Ich werte aus, wie lange ein Taster betätigt wird und steuer so mit einem Taster mehrere Aktionen. Ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber selbst Besuch kommt nach kurzer Erklärung damit klar. Spart Taster und Eingänge.

Guten Start in die neue Woche - Wolfgang


----------



## papan (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo, 
Danke, die Verwendung von Stromstoßrelais hatte ich schon überlegt aber sollte es zu einem Aussetzer kommen weiß der Controller den Status nicht. Ich plane momentan die Verwendung von Wechselrelais und dann je nach Belastungsdauer des Stromkreis anzuklemmen.

Das mit der Mehrfachbelung ist auch geplant aber nur für niederrangige Funktionen.

Grüße


----------



## Ratoncito (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo,



papan schrieb:


> Danke, die Verwendung von Stromstoßrelais hatte ich schon überlegt aber sollte es zu einem Aussetzer kommen weiß der Controller den Status nicht. Ich plane momentan die Verwendung von Wechselrelais und dann je nach Belastungsdauer des Stromkreis anzuklemmen.



Den Status kann man speichern, auch nach Stromausfall und Neustart kein Problem. 

Ich habe einen Sensor am Schloß der Haustüre. Daher weiß die SPS wenn ich das Haus verlasse und schaltet alle Lampen aus, und auch die Bügelsteckdose 
 Ist schon sehr praktisch und vermeidet nagende Zweifel im Urlaub.

Ich meinte auch nicht die Belastungsdauer der Stromkreise, sondern die Einschaltdauer der Relais. Nicht alle Relais dürfen, wenn sie ohne Abstand verbaut werden, mit 100% Einschaltdauer betätigt werden. Da wird es in kleinen Verteilern schnell zu warm. Schont auch auf Dauer den Geldbeutel.

Gruß - Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2021)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Speichern der Zustände ist nicht problemlos.
Es gibt durchaus den Fall dass Retain und Persistent Variablen neu initialisiert werden.

Für ein normales Relais rechne ich übrigens 0,7W.
Setzt man dazu den Mehrpreis eines Stromstoßrelais dagegen, braucht es schon einige Jahre bis sich das rechnet.


----------



## papan (4 Januar 2021)

Danke für das Feedback.  Welche Relais verwenden Sie?


----------



## Ratoncito (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

mein Haus habe ich 1995 gebaut. Aus der Zeit stammen auch  noch alle Relais und Stromstossschalter, alles Marke Eltako. Habe die  damals recht günstig bekommen. Bis heute ist nur 1 Stromstossschalter  ausgefallen.

Für die Rolläden nutze ich Relais, die entsprechend  der Zeit zum Öffnen oder Schließen etwa 20 bis 30 Sekunden eingeschaltet  sind.

Für einen anderen Zweck benutze ich noch ein 2poliges  Relais Fabrikat Schupa. Da habe ich vor einigen Tagen noch die  Stromaufnahme gemessen und kam auf etwa 4 Watt.



> Für ein normales Relais rechne ich übrigens 0,7W.
> Setzt man dazu den Mehrpreis eines Stromstoßrelais dagegen, braucht es schon einige Jahre bis sich das rechnet.



Marke, Bezeichnung und Preis würden mich interessieren. 

Ohne  jetzt gesucht zu haben vermute ich eigentlich keine große  Preisdifferenz zwischen Relais und Stromstossschalter mit vergleichbarer  Leistung.

Gruß - Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2021)

Die Relais sind von Finder:
Relais 46.619.024.0040 ca. 3,60€
Sockel 97.01 ca. 3,20€

Stromstoßrelais liegen bei ca. 10€


----------



## Ratoncito (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo Blockmove,

sorry, muss mich korrigieren. Auch die Stromstossschalter sind Fabrikat Schupa, hatte wohl Tomaten auf den Augen 

Allerdings haben sie eine Schaltleistung von 16A und werden direkt auf die Montageschiene aufgeklemmt. Bei den Relais hätte ich auf jeden Fall wegen der Wärmeentwicklung Abstand zwischen den Relais einhalten müssen. Ein größerer Schrank  verursacht dann auch Mehrkosten. Genau nachgerecht habe ich das damals nicht.

Ich würde es heute wieder so machen.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2021)

Die Relaissockel können natürlich auch auf die Hutschiene geschnappt werden.
Seitlicher Abstand ist nicht notwendig.
Stromstoßrelais würde ich persönlich nur mit Rückmeldekontakt verbauen.
Aber letztlich kann jeder das so umsetzen wie er mag.
Ich mach seit 30 Jahren E-Konstruktion. Die SPS zu Hause ist da quasi nur Männerspielzeug

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (4 Januar 2021)

Also ich habe vor zwei Jahren Ähnliches umgesetzt.
Ich habe 24 Rollos 30 konventionelle und 8 Kreise über Dali.
142 DI und 112 DO.

Ich habe alles in einem Standschrank 560 TE 1050mmx 1850mm x 230 mm mit Schutzklasse 2. 
Für die Garage, Garten und Bewässerung gibt es einen extra Schrank mit 108 TE.

Die Zähler sind auch noch in einem extra Schrank.

Der Standschrank hat noch 30 % Reserve, da habe ich aber schon wieder Ideen wofür ich den brauche.

Also wie gesagt, vorher sauber planen und dann bestellen. Ich bin der Meinung dass dein Schrank dir zu klein wird.

Siehe Anhang. So sah das bei mir aus als ich das Gerüst auf der Baustelle in den Schrank eingesetzt habe, mittlerweile ist der Schrank jedoch voller.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2021)

Hier ein Foto meines Etagenverteilers




Berührungsschutz war damals noch nicht montiert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

